# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Porosia e Imzot Dodë Gjergjit për Krishtlindje

## toni77_toni

*"Lavdi Hyjit në më të lartin qiell..."!*


_Me rastin e Krishtlindjes, ipeshkvi Ipeshkvisë së Kosovës, Imzot Dodë Gjergji, uroi me një porosi për këtë Kremte për besimtarët katolikë._ *Në këtë porosi thuhet:* 

“Të dashur vëllezër e motra,

*Po u afrohem zemrave tuaja*, me fenë dhe lutjet e mija, në këtë kohë shprese dhe gëzimi, për t’ iu drejtuar porosinë e përvjetshme të festës së Krishtlindjes. Kjo festë, është mundësi e mirë, që t’i lartësojmë sytë tanë drejt Dritës, e cila, shndrit errësirën e zemrave tona dhe na aftëson, të shohim tërësinë e gjërave dhe njësinë e jetës. Njëkohësisht, Krishtlindja është moment i shenjtë, kur ne, të krishterët, nën dritën e fesë, arrijmë të shohim matanë qenies tonë, të kuptojmë matanë arsyes njerëzore dhe të shpresojmë matanë mundësive tona. Në këtë mënyrë, vazhdojmë ta rikthejmë në kujtesën njerëzore, përvojën biblike të pritjes së Mesisë, të dëshmojmë se “Fjala u bë njeri dhe banoi ndër ne” (Gjn 1,14) dhe t’i bashkohemi këngës së engjëjve, për t’i dhënë Lavdi Hyjit në më të lartin qiell dhe për t’u bërë kontribut i jetesës në paqe mesë njerëzve vullnet mirë mbi tokë.

*1. Lavdi Hyjit në më të lartin qiel*l – Me fe, besojmë se qielli e toka dhe i tërë rruzulli, i japin nder e lavdi Hyjit, Krijuesit të vet. Mirëpo, edhe përvoja njerëzore, ka për rregull të përgjithshëm ndjenjën e falënderimit për njëri-tjetrin, si dhe ndaj veprave të mirësisë dhe gjesteve të bamirësisë, pra, të shprehim ndjenjat e falënderimit, me vepra e me zemër.

*Zoti Hyj, Ati i gjithëpushtetshëm,* Krijuesi i qiellit e tokës, burimi i gjitha gjërave që i shohin e nuk i shohin sytë tanë, dhënës i jetës e sundues i vdekjes, autor i historisë së shëlbimit, burimi i së vërtetës absolute dhe i dashurisë së përkryer, Shëlbuesi i botës, ai që i falë mëkatet tona, është gëzimi, shpresa dhe jeta jonë. Këndej, Atij i takon i gjithë nderi e lavdia. Atij i takon dëgjesa e nderimi i çdo zemre të qenies njerëzore.

*Zoti Hyj që në fillim,* para se të ishte ndonjë gjë, nëpërmjet veprës së mistershme të krijimit, nëpërmjet Fjalës së Mishëruar - dashurisë së përkryer ndaj nesh dhe, nëpërmjet Shpirtit Shenjt që na udhëheq vazhdon ta zbulojë veten e tij të mistershme. Më gjithë këtë dhuratë dashurie të mistershme, Zoti nuk ka dashur ta ketë njeriun objekt, prandaj, në zemrën e tij ka mbjellur zotësinë ta zbulojë dashurinë e Tij të dhuruar dhe në thelbin e arsyes njerëzore e ka vu zotësinë për t’i zbuluar fshehtësitë e krijimit.

*Njeriu, individualisht ose bashkërisht,* sa herë që e ndien në zemër dhuratën e fesë, gëzimit dhe paqes, dhe sa herë me fuqinë e arsyes zbulon, në të krijuarën, një mundësi të re, për nevojat e veta ose të bashkësisë njerëzore, ka arsye të brohoras bashkë me engjëjt, Lavdi Hyjit në më të lartin qiell. Njeriu, ka detyrë dhe të drejtë të brohoras, këtë këngë lavdi, në shumë rrethana të tjera jetësore. Në shembullin e Krishtit, mësojmë se: Lavdia e nderi arrihen nëpërmjet përvujtërisë dhe përbuzjes, dashuria e përkryer nëpërmjet mohimit dhe flijimit dhe paqja e vërtetë, nëpërmjet faljes dhe pajtimit të sinqertë.

*E paqe njerëzve* – siç neve na takon t’i japim nder e lavdi Zotit në qiell, ashtu Atij i takon të na dhuroj paqen dhe dashurinë mbi tokë. Paqja, është një gjendje që nënkupton harmoninë mes gjërave, pajtimi me ndërgjegjen njerëzore e me vëllezërit dhe arritja e drejtësisë me dashuri. Mbi të gjitha, paqja është dhuratë qiellore që na është dhuruar në Jezu Krishtin Zot- birin e Marsë Virgjër.

*Paqja, nuk mund të arrihet me një gjest,* me një vendim, me një kontratë e as me një konferencë paqeje; ajo duhet të jetë përpjekje e përhershme e drejtësisë për ta arritur, sakrificë e përditshme e dashurisë për ta poseduar dhe falje permanente e zemrës për të mos e humbur.

*Që nga kënga e engjëjve, në Betlehem,* e deri më sot, Kisha s’ka pushuar duke shpallur Ungjillin e paqes (krhs. Ef 6,15) dhe duke mbjellur në zemrat e njerëzve vlerat e saj, nëpërmjet veprave të dashurisë. Përpjekja për t’i mbajt gjallë vlerat e paqes dhe ndjenjën për liri s’ka munguar kurrë as ndër ne, këndej e gjithë ajo sakrificë e dashurisë për Atme dhe Fe, e stolisin Kishën dhe Popullin tonë me vlera të pa mohueshme të dashurisë për paqe. Sot, të gjithë e dëshirojmë paqen, por ajo akoma se ka pamjen e vet të vërtetë, ne të gjithë e duam lirinë, por ajo akoma nuk është vepruese ndër ne.

*Dashuria për kombin* dhe arsyeja e shëndoshë na shtytë që, edhe në këtë kohë, të përpiqemi për t’i mbajtur gjallë vlerat e paqes së vërtet dhe ndjenjën për liri të plotë. Është e vërtetë që ndër ne nuk ka më luftë, nuk ka konflikt civil, nuk ka çnjerëzim dhe përbuzje kolektive e shumë të këqija të tjera, të cilat i kemi përjetuar në të kaluarën, por njëkohësisht jemi të vetëdijshëm se dashuria për njëri-tjetrin nuk është duke shkuar në rritje por në zbehje dhe duke u fshehur nën hijen e interesit, egoizmit dhe ambicieve të tepruara për të pasur ndikim, pasuri e pushtet.

*Drejtësia është e mangët,* ngase më shumë iu nënshtrohet të fuqishmëve dhe të pushtetshmëve se sa të vërtetës dhe dashurisë. Drejtësia mungon në shpërndarjen e të mirave të përbashkëta dhe në dhënien e mundësive të barabarta. Madje, ajo s’është e mjaftueshme as në kujdesin e shoqërisë për jetimët, për invalidët, për të sëmurët, për të varfëritë, për pleqtë e të vetmuarit e as për ata që kanë kontribuar për liri.

*Po ashtu,* është e vërtetë që ne jemi të lirë të jetojmë , të punojmë, të lëvizim e të shërbejmë, por megjithatë kjo liri është e cunguar, sepse s’jemi të bindur që ka siguri në zbatimin e lirive tona. Sidomos liria nuk mund të jetë e plotë kur përdorimi i saj, zemëron individ ose nxitë konflikte te grupet e caktuara brenda bashkësisë.

*Liria është jeta e paqes* kurse paqja është fryti i drejtësisë dhe i dashurisë e kurë mungojnë këto tria, atëherë nuk mund të ketë paqe të vërtetë. Paqja që Zoti e këndon me zërin e engjëjve dhe që vazhdon ta kumtoj Kisha në përshëndetjen e saj, “Paqja me ju”, mungon akoma ndër ne. Këndej, paqja mbetet për ta dëshiruar dhe nevojitet përpjekje e mëtejme e të gjithëve për ta arritur.

*2.Njerëz vullnetmirë –* Njeriu, duke i dhënë nder e lavdi Hyjit dhe duke u përpjekur për ta zbatuar në jetën e tij planin hyjnor, zbulon në brendinë e zemrës së vetë, se Zoti e ka mbërthyer në dashurinë e Tij dhe arrin të krijoi në vete, vullnetin e pashtershëm për paqe, drejtësi dhe dashuri. Njerëzit e tillë, janë vullnetmirë dhe atyre Zoti ua jep paqen hyjnore në Jezu Krishtin. 

*Pranë tyre,* sigurisht janë ata të cilët me zemër të sinqertë përpiqen të rrisin cilësinë e marrëdhënieve ndërnjerëzore; janë të gatshëm të sakrifikojnë në ndërtimin e harmonisë, tolerancës e paqes; angazhohen për t’i mbrojtur të drejtat universale të individit e të shoqërisë; dhe nën qortimin e ndërgjegjes përpiqen të jenë kontribuues të së mirës e në jetën e tyre nuk i japin hapësirë të keqes. Vullneti i mirë dhe dëshira pozitive, janë pikënisje për të arritur fuqinë e përvujtërisë, për t’i dhënë lavdi Hyjit me zotësinë e zemrës e për ta mbajtur në brendinë e saj dashurinë, për të jetuar në paqe dhe për t’i gëzuar të gjitha të mirat që burojnë nga to.

*Me këngën e engjëjve,* Hyji i fton të gjithë njerëzit që të jenë vullnetmirë dhe të jetojnë në paqe sepse i ka për zemër. 

*Vëllezër e motra fort të dashur,* nën dritën e dashurisë dhe të së vërtetës, mund të zbulojmë se ne, populli Shqiptar, kemi ditur të mbijetonim në vuajtje, në luftëra, në mjerime e travaje, andaj tani na mbetet të mësojmë të jetojmë në dashuri e në paqe. 
Duke uruar festën e Krishtlindjes dhe vitin e Ri, Ju dëshiroj të keni hir e paqe prej Hyjit, Atit tonë, dhe prej Jezu Krishtit Zot. Bashkë me ju, vazhdoj të brohoris edhe një herë: “Lavdi Hyjit në më të lartin qiell e paqe mbi tokë njerëzve (vullnet mirë), që i ka për zemre!”, 

_përfundon mesazhi për Krishtlindjeve i Imzot Dodë Gjergji dërguar medieve._

----------

